# Front pad light reset, solved



## Earlr85944 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just replaced front pads using the Yorgi post, thx! Tried several times to reset without success, The last attempt worked, at the last step of the reset when mileage came up 3 dashes showed, i changed it to 25k and it reset! Previously I wasn’t adding a mileage and it defaulted to -9000,,,and the light was staying on. Thanks again!


----------

